# How do I stop my dog from eating bark and rocks?



## gabbers (Jan 29, 2007)

My 13 week old pup has gotten into the habit of eating the decorative bark and rocks in our backyard. At first she started with grass, which seemed harmless enough because it would pass on it's own. Now she eats bark which is colored red and I think may have chemicals that can harm her. Also she eats rocks sometimes and I found a bit of blood in her last poop. I'm very worried the bark and rock are hurting her insides, but she won't stop. I can no longer have her off the leash in our own yard unless I am right beside her.

I've tried telling her "No" and moving her away each time she goes to get it, but she is persistent. I've tried putting the spray they say keeps them away from stuff too, but we have a lot of bark and rocks all over the yard so she just picks another spot. We've gotten her tons of toys to keep her distracted, but she always goes back to the bark. Even on our walks, if we pass near some she'll try to grab it.

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## cockapoolvr (Dec 25, 2006)

I have the exact same situation with my 6 month old pup.
I'm anxious to hear some ideas.
Isn't it very frustrating????


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I had the situation when my now 10 month old puppy was younger, putting everything in his mouth. I would walk over, say "No" and just take it out of his mouth--if it went on too long, we went in. The only upswing is now he is very complacent, I can take anything out of his mouth and pet him when he has a bone or he is at his food bowl--he never growls or gets weird. He has outgrown rocks--not sticks or bark so much yet but it is getting better but we are still working on tissues and the occassional band aid my son leaves on his dresser when he forgets to shut his door (gross but gourmet to Riley). It's like having a toddler you have to keep an eye on them all the time!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Video: How to Train a Dog to Leave It - Part 1 from ExpertVillage


----------

